# اسئلة لا يجيب عليها الا فلاسفة المنتدى!!



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

*من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*




* لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟*




* أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟*




* في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة ..؟*



* أختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا !*



* يقولون أن أنظمتنا العربية متسلطة على شعوبها .. لكي تنشأ جيلاً صبوراً أمام المحن ! ما تقول أنت ؟*



* لماذا النسوة ... مدمنات ثرثرة ، هل هي طبيعة أم تمرد ؟*



* لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا؟*



* أختر خمسة أعضاء وامنحهم ألقاباً !*



* لو كانت الأيام هي الناس ، فأي يوم من أيام الأسبوع ستختار ليكون صديقك ، وأيهم عدوك ، ولماذا؟ *



* اتمنى التفاعل من الاعضااااااء الفلاسفهـ *
* بس تردووووو مو تكتبوا يسلموو *
* اوووكي!!!!!!*

* 










*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟
> 
> انا نانسى هههههههه
> *
> ...



*تسلمى روزى ياقمر *


----------



## emad62 (22 أبريل 2011)

*لست من الفلاسفه *
*لهذا اعجز عن الرد *
*عن اى سؤال*


----------



## تيمو (22 أبريل 2011)

أخجلتم تواضعنا يا نانسي 

بتعرفي صاير أحب أقعد على راس الطلعة وأستنى  انتي بس تعالي والمناسف في انتظارك ... بس لا تنسي الصندوق وفيه أكمن دولار فئة المئة ههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> أخجلتم تواضعنا يا نانسي
> 
> بتعرفي صاير أحب أقعد على راس الطلعة وأستنى  انتي بس تعالي والمناسف في انتظارك ... بس لا تنسي الصندوق وفيه أكمن دولار فئة المئة ههههههههه



*هههههههههه استنانى ميتو على راس الطلعة ,انا جاية وعارفه العنوان ومستنية المناسف الاردنية الفتاكة هههههههههه
والصندوق معايا متخافش كل من ضحايانا بتوع سى السيد دول ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## تيمو (22 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههه استنانى ميتو على راس الطلعة ,انا جاية وعارفه العنوان ومستنية المناسف الاردنية الفتاكة هههههههههه
> والصندوق معايا متخافش كل من ضحايانا بتوع سى السيد دول ههههههههههههههه
> *



مستنيكي ، رايحة تلاقي طلعة تليق بمقامك ههههههههههههه ، وحاطيين إعلانات كمان اسمها : الشعب الأردني يُحيي الشعب الأمريكي ويطلب مزيداً من المعونات ههههههههههههه

الله يسعدك يا نانسي ، مع انك في اميركا بس بحيي فيكي قدرتك على الكتابة بالعربي ... هاد بحد ذاتو كفيل بجعلي أحترمك وأقدّرك وأبقى في انتظارك مغنياً مع ابصر مين: أنا في انتظارك مليّتتت  هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مستنيكي ، رايحة تلاقي طلعة تليق بمقامك ههههههههههههه ، وحاطيين إعلانات كمان اسمها : الشعب الأردني يُحيي الشعب الأمريكي ويطلب مزيداً من المعونات ههههههههههههه
> 
> الله يسعدك يا نانسي ، مع انك في اميركا بس بحيي فيكي قدرتك على الكتابة بالعربي ... هاد بحد ذاتو كفيل بجعلي أحترمك وأقدّرك وأبقى في انتظارك مغنياً مع ابصر مين: أنا في انتظارك مليّتتت  هههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههه سكر 
ميرسى ياميتو يارفيق الكفاح ,انا بحاول مع العربى بس بصراحة يعنى ممل وصعب بس ادينا بنحاول وبننجح الحمدلله 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*​
> 
> جونا  بعمل حاجة جديدة
> 
> ...


 متشكرين يا حجة مفيش  كيس شيبسى بقى  بدل مجهو د:t30::t30:


----------



## Samir poet (22 أبريل 2011)

من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟


*انا  اسمى سمير _  مجرد   عضو طبعا   هنا فى المنتدى​*
لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟


*السجن بنسبة  اليا اولا  وهو    قلب   ربى يسوع  
القضية   وهى   ان     احارب     الشيطان بقوة   ربى    وحبيبى يسوع
​*أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟
*
معرفش صدقنى سوالك   مش واضاح*​

في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة ..؟

ا*لقنبلة  سوف اضعها   عند الشيطان   والوردة  اضعها   فى ملكوت ابى الحبيب  ربى يسوع​*
أختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا !


*لتكن مشئة الرب يسوع ربى وحبيبى​*يقولون أن أنظمتنا العربية متسلطة على شعوبها .. لكي تنشأ جيلاً صبوراً أمام المحن ! ما تقول أنت ؟

*وانا ايضا سوف  اقول   فلتنتشرة  كلمة الرب يايسوع يا احبائى بينكم​*لماذا النسوة ... مدمنات ثرثرة ، هل هي طبيعة أم تمرد ؟


ل*الالالالالالا بصراحة هى طبيعية كدااااا
ومتهالى  ذراع  المراة  هو الرجل
لانة   نسل المراة يسحق راس الحية​​*لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا؟

*لالالالالالالالالالا لم اكون هناك   لانة منذ دخولى السياحة 
 اصبحت  مطروبة​*أختر خمسة أعضاء وامنحهم ألقاباً !

*روك  المحبوب
بابيل3 الولد الشقى
روزى  البنت الشقية
حبيب يسوع + متمسك بالالة الحقيقى

مختارة + بنت ابوها يسوع​*لو كانت الأيام هي الناس ، فأي يوم من أيام الأسبوع ستختار ليكون صديقك ، وأيهم عدوك ، ولماذا؟ 
*
مش فاهم السؤل  دا بصراحة​*
اتمنى التفاعل من الاعضااااااء الفلاسفهـ 
بس تردووووو مو تكتبوا يسلموو 
اوووكي!!!!!!


*مرسيى ياقمر المنتدى
ههههههههه 
دا لقب ليك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*​
> 
> _احم احم _
> _انا كوكو :smile02_​
> ...


 
_ههههههههههه_
_رديت اهه :smile02_
_ماكتبتش يسلموا :vava:_
_ميرسى يا روزى_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *تسلمى روزى ياقمر *




ميرسي حبيبتي

اجاباتك جامده زيك

وميرسي علي لقب طيبة

ربنا يخليكي يا قمره​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

emad62 قال:


> *لست من الفلاسفه *
> *لهذا اعجز عن الرد *
> *عن اى سؤال*




يكفيني مرورك الجميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> متشكرين يا حجة مفيش  كيس شيبسى بقى  بدل مجهو د:t30::t30:




هههههههههه لالالالالالا مفيش

انت اللي تجبلي يا جون مش انا صاحبة الموضوع وبسليكم اهو ههههههههه

وعلي فكره عارفه الالقاب كلهم هههههههه:ura1:

نورت يا باشا​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟
> 
> 
> *انا  اسمى سمير _  مجرد   عضو طبعا   هنا فى المنتدى​*
> ...




ميرسي خالص يا سمير علي الالقاب الجامده اوي دي

انت تنورت الموضوع كله بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*طب يسلمو ههههههههه*
* انا جاية اغلس بس ها وان كان عاجب:nunu0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه_
> _رديت اهه :smile02_
> _ماكتبتش يسلموا :vava:_
> _ميرسى يا روزى_​




هههههههههههه شطور يا كوكو

وميرسي يا باشا علي اللقب

انا اتظبط القاب انهارده ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب يسلمو ههههههههه*
> * انا جاية اغلس بس ها وان كان عاجب:nunu0000:*
> ​





احم احم ومسكالي عصاية كمان

امممممممممم

نورتي يا قمر ده كفاية نورك بالعصاية دي مش نقدر نتكلم حفاظا علي ارواحنا هههههههههههه:smile01​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احم احم ومسكالي عصاية كمان
> 
> امممممممممم
> 
> نورتي يا قمر ده كفاية نورك بالعصاية دي مش نقدر نتكلم حفاظا علي ارواحنا هههههههههههه:smile01​


*عصاية اييييييه يا بت سلامة الشوووووووووووووف:smile02*
*دي عدم لامؤاخذة شومة:nunu0000:*
*ولا تقدري تتكلمي اصلا:nunu0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عصاية اييييييه يا بت سلامة الشوووووووووووووف:smile02*
> *دي عدم لامؤاخذة شومة:nunu0000:*
> *ولا تقدري تتكلمي اصلا:nunu0000:*
> ​





هههههههههههه شومة كمان

لالالالالالالالالالا انتي تاخدي راحتك خااااااالص مالص:66: هههههههههههه​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*
> 
> *انا ام جورج
> 
> ...




*ولو اني مش فيلسوفه يعني بس رديت هههههههههه*

*ومشكلتي اساسا لو هكتب يسلمو مش هدخل ارد ههههههههه*


*تسلم ايديكي حبيبت قلبي على الاساله*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه شومة كمان
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالا انتي تاخدي راحتك خااااااالص مالص:66: هههههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههه*
*مانا واخدة راحتي اهو :ura1:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ولو اني مش فيلسوفه يعني بس رديت هههههههههه*
> 
> *ومشكلتي اساسا لو هكتب يسلمو مش هدخل ارد ههههههههه*
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه نورتي يا حبيبتي

اجاباتك جميلة زيك يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *مانا واخدة راحتي اهو :ura1:*​




ههههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## tamav maria (22 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههه استنانى ميتو على راس الطلعة ,انا جاية وعارفه العنوان ومستنية المناسف الاردنية الفتاكة هههههههههه*
> *والصندوق معايا متخافش كل من ضحايانا بتوع سى السيد دول ههههههههههههههه*


 

ههههههههههههههههه
مش عاوزه مساعده يانانسي


----------



## tamav maria (22 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
انا فليسوفه ياروزي
بس مش هاراد
ها اتفرج بس 
هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه شطور يا كوكو
> 
> وميرسي يا باشا علي اللقب
> 
> انا اتظبط القاب انهارده ههههههههه


_هههههههه_
_ايه ده خلاص كده :vava:_
_مش فى نص جنيه لكل عضو_
_ دخل الموضوع وجاوب :act23:_
_وماقلش يسلموا :t30:_​


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أبريل 2011)

*من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*​
 Esambraveheart
اعتبر نفسي في خدمه كنسيه



*لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟*​اغتيال ايمن الظواهرى



*أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟*​ اللغه العربيه كلها
لانها لسان حال ابليس و قد برع في استخدامها ليسحر الناس البسطاء بها و يخدعهم في حقيقته و قبحه



*في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة ..؟*​ 
 القنبلة اضعها في فم كل سلفي طويل اللسان
الوردة الحمراء ساعلقها في عروة جاكتي لاهنئ نفسي علي نسف السلفيين و قطع السنتهم

*أختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا !*​ 
 وزير الداخليه
قرار باطلاق النار فورا علي كل داعيه متطرف سلفي يهدد امن البلاد بافكاره التطرفيه

*يقولون أن أنظمتنا العربية متسلطة على شعوبها .. لكي تنشأ جيلاً صبوراً أمام المحن ! ما تقول أنت ؟*​ 
 الشعوب العربية متاثرة بالثقافة الاسلامية و هذه لم تعلمهم الديمقراطيه ابدا بل فقط لقنتهم " السمع و الطاعه"..و لذا فوجود تلك الانظمة من عدمه لا يصنع اي اختلاف في ثقافة السمع و الطاعة التي حقنها الاسلام في عقلية هذه الشعوب ..و الديمقراطية لا تصلح ابدا لشعوب المنطقة العربية لان الاغلبيات ستستخدمها اسواء استخدام لصالحها فقط لخلق انظمة ديكتاتوريه دينية و لتعزيز ثقافة السمع و الطاعة اكثر و اكثر .
يرحمنا الله من الاغبياء امثال باراك اوباما

*لماذا النسوة ... مدمنات ثرثرة ، هل هي طبيعة أم تمرد ؟*​ لا هي طبيعة و لا تمرد ....بل فراغ روحي و  خوف و سعي منهن لاثبات ثقتهن في انفسهن ..لانفسهن ..قبل الاخرين


*لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا؟*​ المجلس الاعلي للقوات المسلحه المصريه
لانهم في الاصل  شيوخ سلفيين متطرفين يرتدون الزى العسكرى و يحرصون علي حلق ذقونهم


*أختر خمسة أعضاء وامنحهم ألقاباً !*​ مكرم زكي شنوده : محاور فذ و متعقل و محترم
الاستاذ روك  : مثال المسيحي الامين في خدمته الحريص علي اخوته
نانسي  : روح الشباب الناريه التي تحتاج لكثير من التركيز و للتوجيه الصحيح لتعطي ثمرا حقيقيا
دونا : الاعتدال الفكرى كله 
الاسد المرقسي :مجروح.. و صعبان عليا


*لو كانت الأيام هي الناس ، فأي يوم من أيام الأسبوع ستختار ليكون صديقك ، وأيهم عدوك ، ولماذا؟ *​ 
 يوم الاحد اعز الاصدقاء ..خاصة في ليالي الشتاء البارده حيث لا اكون مجبرا فيه علي مفارقة السرير و استطيع البقاء فيه حتي الساعه التاسعه صباحا دون ازعاج من صوت المنبه.
يوم الجمعه الد اعدائي ...لاني اكون مضطرا فيه لسماع خطبة صلاة الجمعه بكل ما فيها من شر و مهاترات رغما عن انفي بسبب صوت ميكروفونات المساجد العالي..اسكت الله حسها للابد


​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا فليسوفه ياروزي
> بس مش هاراد
> ها اتفرج بس
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههه_
> _ايه ده خلاص كده :vava:_
> _مش فى نص جنيه لكل عضو_
> _ دخل الموضوع وجاوب :act23:_
> _وماقلش يسلموا :t30:_​




هههههههههههه في الحاله دي بقي

هقولكم

يسلموووووووووووووووووو هههههههههههه:ura1::smile01


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*​
> Esambraveheart
> اعتبر نفسي في خدمه كنسيه
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك علي مرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*
> *
> انا من حرُمت من الاحلام
> الاسم اسد والصفه انسان*
> ...



*يسلموووووووووو اوكي :ura1:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *يسلموووووووووو اوكي :ura1:
> *​




هههههههههههه نورت يا باشا

وحلوه الكتكوت الفصيح دي هههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا ريس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه نورت يا باشا
> 
> وحلوه الكتكوت الفصيح دي هههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليك يا ريس



عجبتك الكتكوت الفصيح 
يا خساره ياخساره
يا ريتني كنت قولت بومه :nunu0000:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عجبتك الكتكوت الفصيح​
> يا خساره ياخساره​
> يا ريتني كنت قولت بومه :nunu0000:​
> ​




هههههههههههههه

احم احم

بومه في عينك

واسكت ياض 

وهش هش هههههههههههههه​


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (22 أبريل 2011)

*من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*




> اننى شاب مصرى لاتهمنى ولا تعنينى الحياة ولكن لا تنحنى رأسى الا وقت الصلاة
> وانا هنا لكى اكون معاكم واستفيد منكم وتستفادو منى
> لاننا اخوات والدين لله




* لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟*




> ق
> لا أتمنى مطلقاً دخول السجن وإن كان ولا بد لا يهمنى دخوله في قضية
> 
> تحرر بعدها فلسطين كلياًولن أهتم حينها بحياتي أو بموتي..


 

* أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟*




> عفوا لن أقوم بحذف أي حرف في اللغة العربية فكل حرف له مكانه
> 
> ووزنه في اللغة الذي لن ينيب عنه حرف آخر...فلغتنا لغة القرآن وكيف
> 
> لنا العبث والحذف لحروف القرآن الكريم...



​ * في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة ..؟*



> القنبله في وجه العدو والورده لاطفال العالم


 
​
* أختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا !*




> وزير القوى العاملة
> 
> علشان اشتغل على رفع الاجور وتحسين المعيشة الناس مش لقية حاجة تأكلها حراااام بجد




* يقولون أن أنظمتنا العربية متسلطة على شعوبها .. لكي تنشأ جيلاً صبوراً أمام المحن ! ما تقول أنت ؟*




> اقول ان التسلط مفروض عليهم
> فكل الانظمه محكومه من نظام واحد اقوى منهم فهم مسلط عليهم وهم متسلطون
> ضارب ومضروب


 
* لماذا النسوة ... مدمنات ثرثرة ، هل هي طبيعة أم تمرد ؟*




> طبيعه ,,


 
* لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا؟*




> سأصحب معي....بوش واضعه هناك كهدية محترمة لتنحيه عن منصبه لما قام
> 
> به من دمار لبعض الشعوب..هذا أفضل من حذاء الزيدي الذي لم يستطع
> 
> اصابته...


 
* أختر خمسة أعضاء وامنحهم ألقاباً !*



> *My Rock*, (اسد المنتدى )
> 
> *روزي86*    ( عسولة المنتدى )
> 
> ...


*لو كانت الأيام هي الناس ، فأي يوم من أيام الأسبوع ستختار ليكون صديقك ، وأيهم عدوك ، ولماذا؟ *




> اتمنى ان تكون جميع الايام اصدقاء لى والله ما يجيب عداوه..


 
* اتمنى التفاعل من الاعضااااااء الفلاسفهـ *
* بس تردووووو مو تكتبوا يسلموو *
* اوووكي!!!!!!*

* 









*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا حازم ولكلامك الجميل

انت منور المنتدي كله معانا​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالا مفيش​
> انت اللي تجبلي يا جون مش انا صاحبة الموضوع وبسليكم اهو ههههههههه​
> وعلي فكره عارفه الالقاب كلهم هههههههه:ura1:​
> نورت يا باشا​


_*ادا  احنا فينا من التاسيح على العام:nunu0000::nunu0000:*_
_*هوريكى بس على الخاص :act23::act23:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ادا  احنا فينا من التاسيح على العام:nunu0000::nunu0000:*_​
> _*هوريكى بس على الخاص :act23::act23:*_​




ههههههههههههه الله الله هو انا قولت حاجه خاااااااااالص

انا شطوره اهو وهقولك

ربنا يهدك يووووووووه قصدي ربنا يسامحك هههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه الله الله هو انا قولت حاجه خاااااااااالص​
> انا شطوره اهو وهقولك​
> ربنا يهدك يووووووووه قصدي ربنا يسامحك هههههههههههه​


_* خفة  دميك  دى  اللى هتوديكى فى دهيه:act23::act23:*_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أبريل 2011)

انت تحتاج الى فليسوف ولكن انا لست هو


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* خفة  دميك  دى  اللى هتوديكى فى دهيه:act23::act23:*_​




ههههههههههه طيب والداهية دي قريبة من هنا والا هركب ليها توك توك ههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أبريل 2011)

> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*



استفيد واُفيد
​
​
​
​


> * لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟*​


قتل الستات
​
​
​
​


> * أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟*​


ز
ذ
​
​
​
​


> في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة ..؟


الوردة امام الكنيسة
القنبله فالصحراء لكى لا يتاذى به احد
​
​
​


> أختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا !


رئيس مصر
الغاء التعصب والحقد الطائفى​
​
​
​



> *يقولون أن أنظمتنا العربية متسلطة على شعوبها .. لكي تنشأ جيلاً صبوراً أمام المحن ! ما تقول أنت ؟*​


نحن من صنع الانظمة
​
​
​


> لماذا النسوة ... مدمنات ثرثرة ، هل هي طبيعة أم تمرد ؟


لماذا لانهم فاضيين
هى تمرد وليس طبيعه
لان التحدث كثير ليست ميزة ويستحيل ان يخلق الله شىء مش كويس​
​
​
​



> *لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا؟*​
> ​


روزى
لانه كويسة جدا وخسارة فالبلد
ههههه
​
​


> أختر خمسة أعضاء وامنحهم ألقاباً !


روزى باشا
دراجون معلم
مولكا زعيم
سرجيوس الكنج
بنت الملك قمر​
​
​
​



> *لو كانت الأيام هي الناس ، فأي يوم من أيام الأسبوع ستختار ليكون صديقك ، وأيهم عدوك ، ولماذا؟ *​
> ​


الصديق يوم الاربعاء
يومى المفضل لحضور القداس ووعظة البابا
العدو يوم الاتنين
​لانى سعات بحب احلق والحلاق بيقفل فاليوم دا
​



> *اتمنى التفاعل من الاعضااااااء الفلاسفهـ *​
> * بس تردووووو مو تكتبوا يسلموو *​
> * اوووكي!!!!!!*​


انا من الاول قلت ان الموضوع دا ليا
ههههههههههه
​


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:66:


موضوع مميز وجميل
الرب يباركك
انا مبعرفش اقيم ازاى بس
تستحقى التقيم
​​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> استفيد واُفيد
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...




هههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا سرجيوس

هبقي اقولك التقييم ازاي للمعرفة مش اكتر 

ومرورك اجمل تقييم

وتعالي بقي اتخانق معاك ازاي تقول اقتل الستات

انا اعترض وكده هتجيبه لنفسك ياريت تسحب كلامك وتغيره حفاظا علي سلامتك هههههههههه

وميرسي علي اللقب وعلي الصحرا اللي هتوه فيها واااااااااااااء ههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع كله​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

*My Rock*, (اسد المنتدى )

*روزي86*    ( عسولة المنتدى )

*Dona Nabil   (المتألقة المبدعة)*

*‏النهيسى   (   النجم المتلآلآ)*

*الأسد المرقصى  ( النجم المميز)*

*وهناك الكثير من الاقلام تستحق التقدير ولكن المعذرة لسا جديد ومعرفتش احد اوى*






ميرسي يا حازم علي اللقب اللي مستحقوش 
مور يا كابو
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب والداهية دي قريبة من هنا والا هركب ليها توك توك ههههههههه:ura1:


_* هتركبيلها صندوق :ura1::ura1:*_
_*ومش هترجعى تانى :act23::act23::act23:*_​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لماذا النسوة ... مدمنات ثرثرة ، هل هي طبيعة أم تمرد ؟*​ لا هي طبيعة و لا تمرد ....بل فراغ روحي و  خوف و سعي منهن لاثبات ثقتهن في انفسهن ..لانفسهن ..قبل الاخرين
> 
> 
> ​



*فراغ روحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وقدرت تقولها وانا موجودة ؟؟؟ههههههههه
شكلك انت اللى سلفى يا اخ عصام والقنبلة شكلى هديها ليك 
ههههههههههههههههه

المرأة لاتثرثر على فكرة انا شرحتها قبل كده هى بتتكلم فى مواضيع وتفاصيل دقيقة ومهمه بس المشكلة بقى فى مخ الراجل اللى على قده ههههههه مش بيقدر يستوعب التفاصيل اللى هى بتقولها ,معلش هنعمل ايه ؟لازم ناخدهم على قد عقلهم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## تيمو (23 أبريل 2011)

*من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*​

أنا منتظر على راس الطلعة مجيء الفرج ، أو صندوق مليء بالدولارات ، أو مصبح علاء الدين حتى ، أي حاجة يعني أنا راضي 


*لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟*​ 
أدخل إجري على إجر نانسي 2 في قضيتها العادلة ضد الهاربين من جبال تورا بورا ، مع الإبل والخيل والبغال  


*أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟*​ 
العربية لغة جميلة جداً ورائعة ، وأنا شخصياً لا أتمنى زوال أي حرف أو نقطة فيها إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض 


*في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة ..؟*​ 
أضع القنبلة في حضن العقول المتحجرة ، في ناس لو حطيتي براسهم ألف قنبلة يضلوا متحجرين ، 

أما الوردة فسأهديها إلك ، ولروزيتا ونانسي وأم جورج وتاسوني كوينا وجوزبل لايف وأنجيلا ومرمر ودونا نبيل وخواطر وجوزبل أوف تروث 
طبعاً الشباب ما ينفعش أهديهم وردة ، بلكي بعطيهم القنبلة ههههههههههه

*أختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا !*​ نفسي أصير وزير سياحة ... وأول قرار حيكون في فترة الصيف أن يكون هناك فرق شعبية فولكلورية تُقيم حفلات لها بالشوارع العامة وخصوصاً المناطق الساحية مثل شارع الرينبو والوكالات وقريباً وسط البلد. وسأعمل على وقف تغيير ملامح عمّان التراثية ، يخرب بيوتهم خرّبوا شكل عمّان التراثي !! 

*يقولون أن أنظمتنا العربية متسلطة على شعوبها .. لكي تنشأ جيلاً صبوراً أمام المحن ! ما تقول أنت ؟*​ 
الشعوب العربية مثل شعوبنا ما بينفعش معها ديمقراطية ، لأن الديمقراطية في أوطاننا تعني استغلال الديمقراطية من قبل مجموعات قمعية وتسلطية ، وبعد تحقيق الأهداف والوصول لسدة الحكم ، يقومون بإغلاق الباب أمام الديمقراطية ويعودون بالشعوب للوراء آلاف السنين ومثالنا في ذلك حماس وما فعلته في غزة !

*لماذا النسوة ... مدمنات ثرثرة ، هل هي طبيعة أم تمرد ؟*​ ومن قال أن النسوة ثرثارات؟ هذه من الأوشاعات الرجالية عليكم يا معشر بنات حواء  بحسب دراسة قرأتها وهي آخر الدراسات تفيد أن الرجل يثرثر أكثر من الستات ، وأن معدّل الكلمات اليومي الذي يستخدمه الرجل أكثر من التي تستخدمه النساء ، بس نئوول إييه؟ حُكم القوي 


*لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا؟*​ 
 سأصطحب معي عاداتي السيئة ، سلبياتي ، مع بداية كل عام أضع في كتابي المقدّس مجموعة من العادات التي يجب عليّ أن أغيّرها ، وينتهي العام وما زالت القائمة كما هي لم أحذف منها شيء ! أعتقد أنني بحاجة لهكذا رحلة لأضع هذه القائمة أمام الرياح لتأخذها معها إلى حيثُ لا تعود في ذاكرتي .. gone by the wind 


*أختر خمسة أعضاء وامنحهم ألقاباً !*​ - روزيتا ... بنت بلدي وأكثر  روزيتا من الشخصيات يالي وقفوا معي منذ دخولي لهذا المنتدى ، الصراحة من يدخل هنا يشعر بفراغ ووحدة ،  أنتم بشكل عام (وما حدى يزعل) غير ودودين مع الأشخاص الجدد ، ولذلك روزيتا هي من وقفت بجانبي ، وأنا بالحقيقة أراها بنت ومثال رائع للبنت الأردنية ، فهي ليست فقط محاورة ممتازة بل وأكثر ، نفسي ........... (هي بتعرف نفسي بشو  )

- نانسي ... الثائرة بس يا حسرتي عليها ، بتلعب في الوقت بدل الضائع  هدى شعراوي العصر ، بالفعل بنت جدعة وصاحبة قضية ولا يوقفها أي شيء عن قول ما تريد أن تقوله ، وفوق هيك نغشة ودمها عسل ، عاملة جو وين ما بتروح 

- جوزبل لايف : كاتبة رائعة

- باسم الصليب (أم جورج) أتمنى أن تكون حماتي ههههههه طبعاً بمزح شنو بنتها الفرق بيني وبينها لا يقل عن عشرين عام  بس الصراحة أعتقد أنها شخصية استثنائية 

- أمة : أمي الإفتراضية ، هي أيضاً وقفت بجانبي منذ دخولي من اليوم الأول ، حيثُ قامت بحذف مداخلة لي  احتجيت فأرجعتها  اليوم أشعر بالقلق الشديد عليها ، فلم أراها منذ فترة طويلة ، وهي غائبة ، أرسلتُ لها رسالة ولم ترد ، فياريت لو حدى بيعرف اشي عنها يطمنّا 

- مينا البطل : الواد ده دمه شربات عسل ، وبالفعل بحسو مثال لابن مصر الطيب والجدع ...

- الأسد المرقصي: بلاقيه شخصية رائعة ، ع فكرة بموت بالمعارضة والمعارضيين ، ويمكن هاد يالي شدّني الو 


*لو كانت الأيام هي الناس ، فأي يوم من أيام الأسبوع ستختار ليكون صديقك ، وأيهم عدوك ، ولماذا؟ *​ أنا من يوم يومي بحب الأربعاء وبكره الخميس 


*اتمنى التفاعل من الاعضااااااء الفلاسفهـ *
*بس تردووووو مو تكتبوا يسلموو *
*اوووكي!!!!!!*​ 
تفضلي معي على كاسة شاي مع نعنع وميرمية 


*









*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*​
> 
> 
> أنا منتظر على راس الطلعة مجيء الفرج ، أو صندوق مليء بالدولارات ، أو مصبح علاء الدين حتى ، أي حاجة يعني أنا راضي
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه نور الموضوع كله

هات يلا الشاي ابعته ههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟*​
> أدخل إجري على إجر نانسي 2 في قضيتها العادلة ضد الهاربين من جبال تورا بورا ، مع الإبل والخيل والبغال
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه ميتو متقلقش احنا داخلين السجن داخلين ده قدر العظماء هههههههههه بس السجن مع واحد عقله متفتح زيك احسن من 100 جنة مع الخارجين من كهوف تورا بورا 
هههههههههههه
ميرسى ياميتو على كلامك الحلو ,بس ليه بتتحسر عليا ؟
*


----------



## My Rock (23 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟**
> *​




لست بفيلسوف و لا احتاج ان اكون ذلك لاخدم المسيح في كل مكان و كل بعد.
انا من إفتقدتني النعمة، انا من غير المسيح حياتي و قلب موازيني
فاصبح هو الأول و الكل.. و انا هنا لاخبر عنه و عن محبته و عن خلاصه..

صلاتي ان يجعلنا الرب قدر المسؤلية و الخدمة لتثمر بحسب مشيئته و لاجل مجده..


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 أبريل 2011)

> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*


انا هنا تلميد
اتعلم
---------


> *لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟*


دفاع عن حقي
------------


> * أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟*


ذ /ش
------------


> *في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة ..؟*


القنبله في مكان فارغ
الورده لمن يستحقها
---------


> *أختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا !*


رئيس جمهوريه نفسي
تلزم القوانين تبقي حبيبي يا سلام
-----------


> *لماذا النسوة ... مدمنات ثرثرة ، هل هي طبيعة أم تمرد ؟*


طبيعه
--------


> *لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا؟*


الياس...
----------
*


أختر خمسة أعضاء وامنحهم ألقاباً !

أنقر للتوسيع...

مولكا مولكان .... استاذي
سرجيوس .... اعز الاصدقاء
ماي روك    الزعيم
4 -
5 -
----------------------
​*


> *لو كانت الأيام هي الناس ، فأي يوم من أيام الأسبوع ستختار ليكون صديقك ، وأيهم عدوك ، ولماذا؟ *



اليوم الذي اختاره اليوم الذي به امل وفرح وبهجه
  يكفي هذا.............


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*
> انا ميرنا ومابعملش حاجه
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أبريل 2011)

نص الكلام بايظ


----------



## Rosetta (23 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *أختر خمسة أعضاء وامنحهم ألقاباً !*​ - روزيتا ... بنت بلدي وأكثر  روزيتا من الشخصيات يالي وقفوا معي منذ دخولي لهذا المنتدى ، الصراحة من يدخل هنا يشعر بفراغ ووحدة ،  أنتم بشكل عام (وما حدى يزعل) غير ودودين مع الأشخاص الجدد ، ولذلك روزيتا هي من وقفت بجانبي ، وأنا بالحقيقة أراها بنت ومثال رائع للبنت الأردنية ، فهي ليست فقط محاورة ممتازة بل وأكثر ، نفسي ........... (هي بتعرف نفسي بشو  )
> 
> 
> *
> ...



ربنا يخليك يا إبن بلدي على هالكلام الرائع 
عنجد مش عارفة شو أرد على كلامك 
وصدقني إنت مثال رائع للشب الأردني المثقف الواعي 
ربنا يعطيك كل إللي في بالك و يحقق إلك كل إمنياتك 

لي عودة للرد على الموضوع يا روزي 
بجد موضوع متميز كعادة مواضيعك يا قمر ​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟
> أنا فتاة مسيحية بسيطة
> و أنا هون لأتعلم و أخدم قدر إستطاعتي
> *
> ...



*مررررسي يا عسولة للموضوع الجميل ​*


----------



## bashaeran (23 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟
> انا بشير ؟ اتسول
> *
> * لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟*
> ...


وشكرا لموضوع الجميل


----------



## menasonjesus (23 أبريل 2011)

*لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا؟*

سوف اصطحب حبيبتي حتي لا يراهه احد مره اخري وساجعل هذه الصحراء جنينه كبيره وانا متاكد انها مستعده تروح الصحره الي مش فيها حد غيري وهتوافق علي ده


----------



## أنجيلا (27 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *أختر خمسة أعضاء وامنحهم ألقاباً !
> مممممممم
> هو فيه كتير اوى
> انجيلا :فراشة
> ...


*ميرسي يا حبيبتي:08:*
*انتي لفراشة وقمررررررر*





MeToo قال:


> *في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة ..؟*​
> أضع القنبلة في حضن العقول المتحجرة ، في ناس لو حطيتي براسهم ألف قنبلة يضلوا متحجرين ،
> 
> أما الوردة فسأهديها إلك ، ولروزيتا ونانسي وأم جورج وتاسوني كوينا وجوزبل لايف وأنجيلا ومرمر ودونا نبيل وخواطر وجوزبل أوف تروث
> طبعاً الشباب ما ينفعش أهديهم وردة ، بلكي بعطيهم القنبلة ههههههههههه


* شكرا ليك يا ميتو *
*ربنا يخليك يا زميلنا في الكفاح ههههههههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (27 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*
> * انجيلا *
> *وانا هنا عشان استفيد واكون مع احلى اعضاء لبعزهم اوي*
> * هههههههههه*​
> ...


 
*موضوع رائع*
*تسلمي يا قمررر*


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لست بفيلسوف و لا احتاج ان اكون ذلك لاخدم المسيح في كل مكان و كل بعد.
> انا من إفتقدتني النعمة، انا من غير المسيح حياتي و قلب موازيني
> فاصبح هو الأول و الكل.. و انا هنا لاخبر عنه و عن محبته و عن خلاصه..
> 
> صلاتي ان يجعلنا الرب قدر المسؤلية و الخدمة لتثمر بحسب مشيئته و لاجل مجده..




نورت الموضوع يا روك بكلامك الجميل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> انا هنا تلميد
> اتعلم
> ---------
> 
> ...






شكرا ليك علي مرورك وردك

نورت الموضوع[/FONT]


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> روزي86 قال:
> 
> 
> > *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مررررسي يا عسولة للموضوع الجميل ​*




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي كلامك الرقيق زيك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

bashaeran قال:


> وشكرا لموضوع الجميل




شكرا ليك علي مرورك الجميل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

menasonjesus قال:


> *لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا؟*
> 
> سوف اصطحب حبيبتي حتي لا يراهه احد مره اخري وساجعل هذه الصحراء جنينه كبيره وانا متاكد انها مستعده تروح الصحره الي مش فيها حد غيري وهتوافق علي ده




ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مينا

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *موضوع رائع*
> *تسلمي يا قمررر*




هههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمره

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## white.angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*
*تحديداً وبدقه لا اعرف من انا , ولكنى اعرف انى اتيت هنا لسبب معين - حتى لو لم اعرفه - فأنا لم اجئ بالصدفه ...*

* لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟*
*لا اتمنى ان ارتكب يوماً ما يستحق السجن 
ولكن ان كنتِ مصممه فأتمنى ان ادخل عوضاً عن اخر*

* أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟**
اللغه دائماً هيكل متكامل ستشوه ان تم حذف حرفين منها 
فكيف تصفى لحبيبك انك ضعيفه وتحتاجى له بدون حرف "ض"
وكيف تكتبى اناتك ان خسرتى  بدون حرف "خ"
والكثير غير هذا
ليس كل حذف فائده...* 

* في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة ..؟*
*القنبله سأفككها .... واستثمر مكوناتها
والورده سأحيك منها اكليل واتوج به من احب*

* أختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا !*
*المنصب.. اميره ابنة ملك 
القرار .. اتحاد الجسد*

* يقولون أن أنظمتنا العربية متسلطة على شعوبها .. لكي تنشأ جيلاً صبوراً أمام المحن ! ما تقول أنت ؟*
*اقول ان الحاكم الحقيقى
هو الذى يحكم القلوب قبل الشعوب *

* لماذا النسوة ... مدمنات ثرثرة ، هل هي طبيعة أم تمرد ؟*
*تمرد على ماذا ....
 نحن اخذنا وضعنا افضل من الرجال حتى ...
ولكنها طبيعه المرآه لا تعرف معنى الكتمان دائماً تعبر عن نفسها
وتشرح وتفيض بهذا لا تستطيع كبح دموعها فتبكى 
بعكس الرجل لا يتحدث لا يبكى.....وقد لا يشعر احياناً
لذا علمياً المرآه عمرها اطول من الرجل*

* لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا؟*
*بدلاً من ان اضيعه فى الطريق الترابى
 ارشده للطريق السمائى ... سيكون الامر افضل*

* أختر خمسة أعضاء وامنحهم ألقاباً !*
*لا اجيد منح الالقاب ..*

* لو كانت الأيام هي الناس ، فأي يوم من أيام الأسبوع ستختار ليكون صديقك ، وأيهم عدوك ، ولماذا؟ 
انا من احدد كيف يكون يومى 
فلم التفرقه والتمييز
واصنع من هذا اليوم صديق
ومن الاخر عدو 
وفى الحالتين اكون انا من رسم الصديق وحدد ملامح العدو
انا من اصنع الايام
انا من اشكل الزمان 
انا من احيك احلامى واغزلها لتكون واقعاً*

*ميرسى للأسئله يا روزى 
وربنا يجعلها اخر الاسئله 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟؟*
> *تحديداً وبدقه لا اعرف من انا , ولكنى اعرف انى اتيت هنا لسبب معين - حتى لو لم اعرفه - فأنا لم اجئ بالصدفه ...*
> 
> * لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه؟*
> ...




ههههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

انما اخر الاسئله دي بعينك هههههههههه:new6:

لازم اطلع عنيكم وتجاوبوا ههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ^_^mirna قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسي ليكي يا ميرنا علي مرورك
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

هههههههه لالالالالالالالالا يا حبيبتي

شوفته وفهمته  مش تقلقي خالص ​


----------

